# Question?



## chafalota (Nov 23, 2010)

I would like to know if it's possible to mix Melt and Pour bases from different stores?  Like:  Clear soap from one store and then layered with Goat Milk soap from another?  Thank You. :roll:


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 23, 2010)

i've done that  a few times with no problems,


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 24, 2010)

You'll have to test to see if they're 'compatible' while some may work, others may not be so 'sociable'    :wink:


----------



## llineb (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep!  Never had any problems.


----------



## chafalota (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for answering my question!    Everyone on the forum I wish you all  "Happy Holidays"


----------



## gadina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Where to get Isopropyl Alcohol???*

Could anyone tell me plz whre can I get Isopropyl Alcohol??? Thanks!


----------



## bellashomemadesoap (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Where to get Isopropyl Alcohol???*



			
				gadina said:
			
		

> Could anyone tell me plz whre can I get Isopropyl Alcohol??? Thanks!



You can get it at any pharmacy. Or you can get it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Where to get Isopropyl Alcohol???*



			
				bellashomemadesoap said:
			
		

> gadina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep! I get it at Walmart.


----------

